# 2090 Case orifice valve



## notluf (Jan 1, 2013)

I need to find out what and where the .017"orifice valve that controlls the clutch valves on a 2090 Case powershift transmission is.My service manual says it might be stopped , causing my shifting problems, but it does not tell me where it is located. Niether does the parts manual. Does anyone know what it is talking about? Thanks for your help.


----------

